# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  существует ли обработка для восстановления базы после изменения кодовой страницы?

## Aurangzeb777

поиском не нашёл. Подскажите пожалуста у кого есть информация скорее всего я не первый и кто уже наступал на эти грабли.существует ли обработка для восстановления базы после изменения кодовой страницы? Ситуация следующая 1с 7.7 025 на win 8 32 (конф бух усн 214) поменяли язык интерфейса на англ. на 8ку базы перенесены в авг и работали в режиме + текущие системные настройки. после переключения естественно вылезло сообщ про порядок сортировки.пара баз было переиндексировано :( на  режим + текущие системные настройки снова. теперь в базах дументов с авг не видно. может кто уже делал или с талкивался с обработкой для Dbf исправляющая форматы  дат и цифр с англ на русские? остальные способы не помогают - (удаление cdx , добавление фала игнорирования кодовой страницы ).

----------


## alex-boa

Здравствуйте. У меня та же история. Удалось ли решить Вам свою проблему?
Только вот ещё небольшое дополнение. 
Я делал архив базы за две недели и непосредственно перед изменением кодовой страницы (правда копированием лишь каталога с базой, а не штатными средствами через конфигуратор). Так вот оба архива совершенно одинаковы, в них нет документов с одной и той же даты. И дата эта совпадает с датой переноса программы с одного компа (ХР) на другой (Вин7). Такое впечатление, что данные, вводимые с момента переноса 1с на новый комп, сохранялись не в каталоге базы, а в другом месте...
P.S. Понимаю, что это похоже на полный бред….

----------


## Aurangzeb777

нет. проблемма не решается похоже. а спецы за лечение дбф просят нереальные деньги. поробуй тестирование и исправление - уменя восст 50% документов. похоже смена интерфейса языка в 8ке меняет реиональные настройки или 7.7 так это воспринимает. соответственнов  в дбф поменялись даты и т.д. на англ. у меня с архивоим произошло то-же :confused: однозначно бред.

----------


## alex-boa

пробовал тестирование и восстановление, но в реальный успех не верил, потому как перед этим посмотрел файлы dbf и в них не было документов, которые "слетели"… ни в какой кодировке…) не было их и в архивных файлах…. 
я вообще в шоке - как такое может быть… непознанный мир…)))
….а где ж такие спецы, которые могут вылечить?

----------


## Aurangzeb777

странно. у меня документы есть в базах и архивах только перекодированые. за их восст берутся но от  2 дней до недели  и то шансов на полное восст не очень большие. ну  и расценки столичные ......

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

А заглядывали в 
%SystemDisk%:\Users\User\AppData\Local\VirtualStor  e\Program Files\ ?
Туда Винда что-то от 1с-ки складывает...

----------


## alex-boa

Не заглядывал. Всё там…
Огромное спасибо.

----------

